# deck support for my raft trailor



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I would run some type of supports and then go with 1/2" cdx. 
I came up with a slotted system for my utility trailer, where the supports are 2 by 12's running length wise, and the plywood decking is run cross wise and goes into grooves I cut into the 2 by 12" side walls.
I have a short tail gate on the back with a roller i built out of a length of 1 5/8 " 
pipe, fence gate hardware, and wheel barrow barrings.
Have a winch on the front. Got the idea for the roller off a website called "stupid guide tricks"
I have the smooth side of the ply wood faced up, and finished with exterior polly urethane. 

There are other ways to skin the cat, just what i did, good luck w/ trailer!


----------



## BEAVER BELIEVER (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok sweet. Are u just running some type of posts under the 2"x 12" going length wise? Sounds like a good system


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I run a 2X8 "bunk" board under each tube of my raft and leave the center hollow. My bunks boards are supported by a steel frame I made that can be removed with a couple of tractor pins in a few seconds. Each side comes off by itself and I have a PVC roller in the back supported with a steel round tube in the middle that also comes off with tractor pins. The setup is strong enough to support 2 14' rafts and some weight in them. I have enough clearance to have my frame sit below the bunks and not in the raft so I can stack the second raft. Last weekend I had my frame, one dry box, one big cooler, and a bunch of other stuff in the cargo area of the trailer with an Aire Lynx I sitting in my raft, along with 6 oars, one kayak paddle, and a few small dry bags. On top of my raft was another RMR 14 footer with a frame rigged on it with a few small items in it. The setup sticks up above my Sequoia about 12 inches or so. I pulled that load about 340 miles over a 4400 ft pass with no problems. 
I use that trailer for everything so I have to keep it useful as a utility trailer too. (Dump runs, move a piano, bark chips, moving people, etc) It is a 4X8 Snow Bear , total capacity is 1480 lbs and total trailer weight is 2000 lbs.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Learch said:


> I run a 2X8 "bunk" board under each tube of my raft and leave the center hollow. My bunks boards are supported by a steel frame I made that can be removed with a couple of tractor pins in a few seconds. Each side comes off by itself and I have a PVC roller in the back supported with a steel round tube in the middle that also comes off with tractor pins. The setup is strong enough to support 2 14' rafts and some weight in them. I have enough clearance to have my frame sit below the bunks and not in the raft so I can stack the second raft. Last weekend I had my frame, one dry box, one big cooler, and a bunch of other stuff in the cargo area of the trailer with an Aire Lynx I sitting in my raft, along with 6 oars, one kayak paddle, and a few small dry bags. On top of my raft was another RMR 14 footer with a frame rigged on it with a few small items in it. The setup sticks up above my Sequoia about 12 inches or so. I pulled that load about 340 miles over a 4400 ft pass with no problems.
> I use that trailer for everything so I have to keep it useful as a utility trailer too. (Dump runs, move a piano, bark chips, moving people, etc) It is a 4X8 Snow Bear , total capacity is 1480 lbs and total trailer weight is 2000 lbs.


I have a snow bear trailer and I am looking for a set up like your. Is there any way you can post pictures of the trailer and the trailer with the raft (s) on it? It would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## BEAVER BELIEVER (Mar 4, 2016)

Lurch thanks that great info. Where were you headed last weekend? Lived in OR for 23 years moved to colorado 13 years ago. Miss home OR is awesome.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

topbud said:


> I have a snow bear trailer and I am looking for a set up like your. Is there any way you can post pictures of the trailer and the trailer with the raft (s) on it? It would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Tony


These are from my older setup on the same trailer


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

here is a rough version of the new setup


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

BEAVER BELIEVER said:


> Lurch thanks that great info. Where were you headed last weekend? Lived in OR for 23 years moved to colorado 13 years ago. Miss home OR is awesome.


Trout creek to Maupin city park on the Deschutes. It was a fun trip, new stretch of river for me. The people I used to boat with a lot never liked going to the Deschutes to overnight camp, so I never did with them. I have since branched out to boating with new people that do like to camp along the Deschutes, so now I've gone from Trout to the mouth, including the two mile stretch from Sandy beach to Sherar's falls that was closed since 1997 or so. 
I like Buck Hollow to Heritage landing run better than the upper, no reservation boundaries, much less private property/ houses, and more rapids to boot. Lots of Phoenix toilets installed on both sections, and brick shithouses on the lower end of the Trout creek to Maupin run. Either way, you are dealing with trains sounding like they are going to run through damn dent at 3 am. 
I like the John Day canyon a little better for tranquility and more of a natural feeling, or the Owyhee. I still need to scratch the Grande Ronde, north fork John Day, Snake and Illinois off my list. I don't know if I'll ever do a hike in run like the Chetco.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Learch,
Thanks for the great ideas. I will fabricate something similar. Thanks
Tony


----------

